

Federal Judge Finds Microsoft Guilty - jyothi
http://www.forbes.com/2000/04/03/mu9.html

======
jyothi
Someone on slashdot wanted another old article to rise up in forums.

Yesterday's drop in UAL stocks, then followed by GOOG drop all because
Google's news bot noticed the old story since it had been voted up in
popularity on the site of the South Florida Sun-Sentinel newspaper.

Then there was no date stamp on the news article.

This article might rise the temperature.

